# How's the green algae?



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)

Navarre Beach is covered up in line sticking green algae!!!! How's it where you reside?


----------



## swimdawg (Jun 5, 2016)

Johnson Beach was totally clear this morning. Actually talked to a couple guys who came over from Navarre and they said the algae was bad there.


----------



## Rebelmoon (Sep 11, 2015)

Johnson beach Sunday totally clear


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

Anybody got a more recent report ... specifically for Navarre & P'cola beach? 
_
(I got some company coming in to town today through the weekend ... enquiring minds need to know!) _


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

Pensacola Beach at leat Sunday Night and all of Tuesday was covered in it, this was all from the pier. I fish right after the first sand bar on to the end.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Clear at Johnson's beach this morning.


----------



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)

All clear at Navarre Beach.


----------

